# About T Sportline, Inc.



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

T Sportline is proud to be the World's First Tesla Tuner.

It takes a certain courage to believe that one can improve upon a product as revolutionary as a Tesla. For T Sportline, the confidence that we could improve upon Tesla's Model S was the result of over thirty years of experience in luxury and high-performance tuning on marquees including German, Italian, and Japanese luxury & exotic vehicles. The Model S was a perfect canvas with which to create a moving masterpiece.

As Tesla's product portfolio has expanded, T Sportline has kept pace by launching bespoke customization programs for the Model S, Model X and Model 3. We provide Tesla owners a means to personalize and augment their vehicles with modifications that not only enhance the look of their cars but also provide tangible performance gains.

T Sportline's critically-acclaimed products include carbon fiber aerodynamics, precision forged and flow formed wheels, suspension upgrades, and interior accessories. We offer complete bespoke interior redesigns that rival the interiors of exotic supercars and hypercars, thanks to our team of leather workers and craftsmen based in Los Angeles.

To see how T Sportline's artisans can help you achieve your personal vision for your Tesla, message us at [email protected] or call us at +1-310-880-3256.


----------

